# Java wirklich gut zum programmieren lernen?



## TotalerNoob (21. Nov 2007)

hallo, ich wollte anfangen mit dem lernen einer programmiersprache und wollte wissen, ob java da wirklich eine gute wahl wäre, oder ob vielleicht VB besser wäre.

OT: nix mit java, aber OOP is ja wichtig wenn man mal profesionell programmieren will, kann man das auch mit VB?


----------



## Big Apple (21. Nov 2007)

Hallo,

also ich bin jetzt 14 und programmier seit ungefähr einem Jahr Java, und ich finde es echt klasse! 
Ich habe davor schon etwas Skritsprachen wie HTML und PHP programmiert muss aber sagen das Java mit einem guten Editor (zB Eclipse) die einem immer schon den möglichen Code zeigt wenn man anfängt zu Tippen sehr einfach ist. Und der Rest kommt durch Übungen die man überall herbekommt.

BigApple


----------



## Wildcard (21. Nov 2007)

HTML ist keine Skriptsprache bzw. überhaupt keine Programmiersprache, sondern eine Markupsprache ähnlich wie zB RTF, XML oder OpenDocument.



> OT: nix mit java, aber OOP is ja wichtig wenn man mal profesionell programmieren will, kann man das auch mit VB?


Man kann auch ohne OOP professionell Programmieren und ja, VB ist auch eine objektorientierte Sprache.


----------



## Jango (21. Nov 2007)

Big Apple hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Ich habe davor schon etwas Skritsprachen wie HTML und PHP programmiert...


Was hat HTML mit Programmierung zu tun?

@ Big Apple: Du willst uns jetzt mit deinem Poat erzählen, dass du Java toll findest, weil es da so schöne Editoren gibt, die den Code schon vorschlagen? Mit viel Phantasie kommt man drauf...
Tolles Argument! 
 :autsch:


----------



## Big Apple (21. Nov 2007)

Oh vielen dank Jango :roll: 
Bei mir war es auf jeden fall so das ich durch einen solchen tollen Editor recht viel gelernt habe,
jedem das seine :?


----------



## ms (21. Nov 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Man kann auch ohne OOP professionell Programmieren und ja, VB ist auch eine objektorientierte Sprache.


Diese Aussage gilt nur für VB.NET.

ms


----------



## Jango (21. Nov 2007)

ms hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wildcard hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


VB ist eine .NET-Sprache, dementsprechend auch oo. Das Andere Basic heißt (bzw. hieß) halt nur Basic.  :wink: 
Oder du verrätst uns, wo es noch VB gibt, außer im .NET Framework? LOL

Edit: @ Big Apple: Schon recht.


----------



## ms (21. Nov 2007)

Jango hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ms hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Visual_Basic

LOL LOL

ms


----------



## Big Apple (21. Nov 2007)

TotalerNoob stell dir vor du schreibst ein Programm das die ganze Welt (der Computer benutzer) haben will, und dann ist es in VB( was soweit ich weiß nur auf M$ Windows geht), dann könnte etwa 10% es nicht benutzen. Mit Java hättest du nicht so ein Problem 

PS: Wenn du in einem Java Forum fragst ob Java oder VB besser ist, ist die Antwort doch recht abschätzbar, oder :?:


----------



## The_S (22. Nov 2007)

@BigApple

Es gibt auch sowas wie Emulatoren um z. B. Windows-Programme auf Linux laufen zu lassen. Dass diese nicht in jedem Fall funktionieren ist zwar auch klar, dennoch zieht dein Beispiel nicht so.

Ich weiß ja nicht was du für ein Blickfeld hast, aber nur weil ich Java-Programmierer bin, halte ich Java nicht für die ultimative Sprache. Es kommt immer auf das Ziel an! Wenn ich eine Echtzeitanwendung für kritische (lebenswichtige) Berechnungen programmieren müsste, würde ich z. B. kein Java nehmen. Auch wenn ich ein Rootkit oder andere Tools/Programme, die Tief in ein  Betriebssystem "eindringen", programmieren möchte, würde ich nicht unbedingt Java wählen. Für Webanwendungen oder Plattformübergreifende Aufgaben ohne Systemnähe hingegen schon.

So hat (so gut wie  ) jede Programmiersprache ihre Berechtigung und ihr Einsatzgebiet.

Aber um auf die eigentliche Frage zurück zu kommen: Ich habe auch anhand von Java programmieren gelernt (das ist jetzt über 3 Jahre her) und hatte dazwischen mehrere, kleine Ausflüge in andere Programmiersprachen (z. B. ca. 6 Monate VB). Von denen fand ich aber Java zum Lernen am Besten.


----------



## Guest (22. Nov 2007)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @BigApple
> 
> Es gibt auch sowas wie Emulatoren um z. B. Windows-Programme auf Linux laufen zu lassen. Dass diese nicht in jedem Fall funktionieren ist zwar auch klar, dennoch zieht dein Beispiel nicht so.
> 
> ...



/sign

Ich hatte in meiner Ausbildung eine Menge Programmiersprachen (Java, C, C++, VB, Cobol, u. a.) und ich muss sagen, dass ich mit Java von Anfang an am besten klar gekommen bin. Denke aber das liegt zum Teil auch an persönlichen Eindrücken eines jeden.


----------



## der JoJo (22. Nov 2007)

also ich habe in meiner Ausbliding erstmal c++ gelernt. danach viel mir der umstieg auf java extrem leicht. Andersrum solls schwerer sein, hab ich gehört.
Aber für den Anfang liefert java die schöhneren ergebnisse.


----------



## @x.l (22. Nov 2007)

der JoJo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber für den Anfang liefert java die schöhneren ergebnisse.


Das hast du aber schön gesagt...



			
				der JoJo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Andersrum solls schwerer sein, hab ich gehört.


Da stimm ich dir zu! Ich hatte zuerst Java und als ich mich dann mit C++ beschäftigt habe, viel mir das schwerer. Der Umgang mit Pointern und der nicht vorhandene GarbageCollector machen es einem nicht ganz leicht. Am meisten vermisse ich bei C++ eine gescheite Referenz, so wie die API für Java. Ausser der STL ist da nicht viel...


----------



## Körby (22. Nov 2007)

Zum lernen ist Java sehr gut geeignet.

Der Grund: 
Einfache Programme lassen sich leicht schreiben ohne das man viele oder komplizierte Befehle kennen muss.
So kann man die Grundbefehle recht schnell und einfach erlernen und wenn man die Grundbefehle mal kann, kann man allmälich anfangen auch weitere Befehle zu lernen und zu nutzen.

Das bedeutet Java ist für Einsteiger leicht erlernbar und bietet dazu noch die Möglichkeiten einer komplexen Programmiersprache.

Allerdings sollte man, wenn man mit dem Programmieren anfängt ganz genau darauf achten was man denn überhaupt Programmieren will, weil sich andere Programmiersprachen für einige Bereiche besser eignen.
Häufig sind Programmierer auch auf verschiedene Programmiersprachen angewiesen, weil sie Programme für verschiedene Bereiche schreiben müssen.
Manchmal braucht man eine OO-Sprache wie Java, manchmal braucht man eine bestimmte Scriptsprache.


----------



## @x.l (22. Nov 2007)

Körby hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das bedeutet Java ist für Einsteiger leicht erlernbar und bietet dazu noch die Möglichkeiten einer komplexen Programmiersprache.


Ich finde es nur problematisch, dass viele gleich mit grafischen Oberflächen beginnen. Natürlich ist es schöner eine GUI mit paar Buttons und Text-Feldern zusehen, als Ein-/Ausgaben auf der Kommandozeile. Ob es jedoch hilfreich ist wag ich zu bezweifeln. Denn GUI's sind doch ein wahrlich komplexes Feld. Und dafür sollten die Grundlagen (OO, Umgang mit der API, ...) doch sitzen.


----------



## Saxony (22. Nov 2007)

Hiho,

seit diesem Jahr gibt es auch noch die neue Programmiersprache D. Diese ist für die Systemprogrammierung gedacht, hält sich weitgehend an den C Syntax und hat zudem einen "Garbage Collector". Dieser D GC ist aber sogar komplett oder für bestimmte Objekte abschaltbar, wenn man sich selber ums aufräumen kümmern möchte/muss.

Ansonsten sei gesagt, zum Lernen ist eine speziell zum lernen konzipierte Sprache am besten. Ich erinnere mich da gern an meine Turbo Pascal Zeiten zurück. 

bye Saxony


----------



## Saxony (22. Nov 2007)

@x.l hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich finde es nur problematisch, dass viele gleich mit grafischen Oberflächen beginnen. Natürlich ist es schöner eine GUI mit paar Buttons und Text-Feldern zusehen, als Ein-/Ausgaben auf der Kommandozeile. Ob es jedoch hilfreich ist wag ich zu bezweifeln. Denn GUI's sind doch ein wahrlich komplexes Feld. Und dafür sollten die Grundlagen (OO, Umgang mit der API, ...) doch sitzen.



Das ist korrekt. Ich hatte dazu schon mal was in einem anderen Thread geschrieben.
Das beste ist man fängt mit Texteditor an und kompiliert auf Konsole. Das festigt das Verständnis für die Hintergründe von Java.

Mittlerweile gibt es ja einen Haufen Java-"Entwickler", die ohne IDE keine lauffähigen Programme mehr hinbekommen. Sobald denen einer den "Run"-Button klaut ist es aus.  Ich erinnere da an Postings wie "Programm ausserhalb von Eclipse ausführen", "System kennt javac nicht" usw.

bye Saxony


----------



## HLX (22. Nov 2007)

Saxony hat gesagt.:
			
		

> seit diesem Jahr gibt es auch noch die neue Programmiersprache D.



Halte ich zum Erlernen der Programmierung für ungeeignet, da noch wenig Literatur vorhanden ist. 

Für diesen Zweck ist es wichtig, dass für die Sprache ausreichend Literatur und eine große Community vorhanden ist. Sonst macht man sich nur das Leben schwer.


----------



## Guest (22. Nov 2007)

Saxony hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @x.l hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stimme Saxony voll und ganz zu.

Erstmal ohne IDE die Basics lernen bevor man gleich anfängt sich über n IDE Programme zu schreiben und am besten auch gleich dazu ne GUI generieren lässt. Das mag schöner aussehen und vielleicht auch den Eindruck machen man lernt schneller, doch nichts ersetzt die ersten Schritte im Texteditor und die ersten Versuche seine erste Klasse über die Konsole zum Laufen zu bringen.


----------



## Körby (22. Nov 2007)

Wir haben in der Berufsschule auch als erstes "Hello World" über den Texteditor geschrieben und dann über die Konsole compiliert und ausgeführt.

Das fördert vielleicht etwas das Verständnis dafür, welche Arbeit einem solche Programme wie Eclipse abnehmen, aber ich glaube nicht das es einem wirklich hilft Java zu lernen.

Ohne Programmierumgebung zu programmieren hilft vielleicht vielen sich die Befehle besser einzuprägen, weil man vor dem kompilieren keine Warnung bekommt, das der Befehl falsch geschrieben ist und man besser aufpassen muss alles richtig zu machen,
aber wenn man es im Texteditor ein paar mal falsch schreibt, können sich die Fehler ziemlich einprägen und man macht es immer wieder falsch.


----------



## tfa (22. Nov 2007)

Es geht wohl auch eher darum zu lernen, was eine .java-Quelltextdatei, eine .class-Klassendatei ist, wie man von der einen zu der anderen kommt (javac), dass man eine Laufzeitumgebung (java) braucht, dass es einen Klassenpfad gibt, usw. Eine IDE verhindert weitgehend, dass man mit solchen Kleinigkeiten in Kontakt kommt. Aber wissen, was es bendeutet, sollte man meiner Meinung nach schon.

Anfänger müssen ja keine großartigen Projekte mit einem Texteditor durchziehen. Aber ein-zwei Tage auf "die harte Art" sind nicht zu viel.
In der guten alten Zeit haben wir noch ganze Programmierpraktika mit aXe, pico und EMACS gemacht. Wir hatten ja nix, früher...


----------



## @x.l (22. Nov 2007)

Körby hat gesagt.:
			
		

> aber wenn man es im Texteditor ein paar mal falsch schreibt, können sich die Fehler ziemlich einprägen und man macht es immer wieder falsch.


Das sehe ich anders! Es nervt doch, wenn man mehrmals den gleichen Befehl falsch geschrieben hat und deswegen das Compilieren fehl schlägt. So merkt man sich irgendwann die *korrekte* Schreibweise. 

Der vorzeitige Einsatz einer IDE unterstützt doch zumeist "Schludrigkeit". Wenn manche nicht wissen was "sysout" oder "sout" ausgeschrieben bedeutet, so find ich das schon bedenklich...


----------



## sliwalker (22. Nov 2007)

Hoi,

ganz vorneweg:
Mit Java entwickel ich am liebsten. 

Am Anfang hatte ich schon Probleme mit Java klarzukommen, was mir im ersten Semster eine 4 eingebracht hat. Als ich dann OOP anhand eines Rechteck und Kreise Beispiels verstanden habe, lief es mit Java ziemlich gut.

Vorher hatte ich zwei Jahre C++, was echt ein Akt war. Aber um die "Regeln" und "Grundvorraussetzungen" zu lernen, war C++ das Beste. Datentypen und wie groß sind diie, wo stehen die, wie wirken die auf den Speicher usw. Die Pointer haben geholfen zu verstehen, wie der Computer überhaupt läuft und was unsere Programme darin tun.
Zugegebenermaßen ist es nicht leicht C++ alleine zu lernen. Besser ist es man hat jemanden der es kann und einem was erklärt.

Ein langes projekt musste ich überraschenderwweise in VB.NEt machen. Syntax ist gewöhnungbedürftig, aber durch .NET unglaublich mächtig und strukturiert.

Aber die Sprache mit der ich überhaupt zum programmieren gekommen bin ist Python. Darin kann man "fast" nix falsch machen. Man hat OOP, umfangreiche Bibliotheken, kann einzelne Codefragmente einzeln testen, man hat es einfach Oberflächen zu erstellen, Events abzufangen usw.


Jetzt die Frage.
Was ist am wichtigsten beim lernen?

Spaß? (Für mich da wichigste)
Die Grundsätze detailliert zu erlenen? (wenn man es mal professionell machen will, JA)
Schnell vorankommen? (kommt auf den Typ Mensch an)
Dokumentationen/hilfen usw zu finden(auf deutsch am besten)
Projekte erstellen zu können, die man für sein Hobby brauchen kann? (sehr praktisch, weil einem sonst irgendwann die Ideen ausgehen, was man programmieren soll. und dann tut mans auch nicht mehr)

Die Fragen musst Du Dir stellen.

Und um deine Frage, neben meiner lebensgeschichte, auch noch zu beantworten: ( )
Ja, Java ist empfehlenwert um eine programmiersprache zu lernen, wenn man es als Hobby sieht.

greetz
SLi

PS_EDIT: Ich finde es fatal, wenn man sich als Anfänger auf die Hilfe der IDE verlässt. Unser Handwerkszeug ist zu wissen, welche Klassen/Packages was genau machen. Und das lernt man nur, indem man dreimal nach suchen musste. CodeAssist ist für später erst praktisch.


----------



## Saxony (22. Nov 2007)

tfa hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es geht wohl auch eher darum zu lernen, was eine .java-Quelltextdatei, eine .class-Klassendatei ist, wie man von der einen zu der anderen kommt (javac), dass man eine Laufzeitumgebung (java) braucht, dass es einen Klassenpfad gibt, usw. Eine IDE verhindert weitgehend, dass man mit solchen Kleinigkeiten in Kontakt kommt. Aber wissen, was es bendeutet, sollte man meiner Meinung nach schon.



Yep so habe ich das gemeint.
Zusätzlich kommt noch hinzu, auch mal packagemäßig ohne IDE zu programmieren und das mal auf Konsole zum kompilieren bekommen - da habe ich manch bittre Träne vergossen.
Für dieses Problem habe ich mir - in Java - dann ein Programm geschrieben, welches mir komplette Paketbäume kompiliert und ne jar draus macht.
Na gut, das passierte alles bevor ich von Eclipse und Ant wusste, aber unnütz ist dieses hart erkämpfte Wissen in keinster Weise. 

bye Saxony


----------



## RicoSoft (22. Nov 2007)

Es ist sinnlos, einem Anfänger, der mal eben sein erstes HelloWorld schreiben soll und noch nie ne Programmiersprache gesehen hat, als erstes nen Texteditor vor die Füsse zu stellen, damit er sicher noch mal stolpert.

Ich lasse die Leute auch nicht schwimmen lernen, indem ich ihnen einen Stein an die Füsse binde und sie ins Wasser werfe. Und all die Leute mit emacs und Co: Ja, früher war halt alles anders. Mit der Betonung auf "war". Ich bin heute noch so, dass ich phasenweise vim und emacs einsetze, weil ich damit einfach unglaublich schnell bin (keine Maus, nur Tastatur, nur Speed).

Es macht auch nichts, wenn der Anwender mal die ersten 2-3 Programme schreibt und Hilfe von Eclipse kriegt, was Schreibfehler und Programmierung angeht. Wichtig ist nur, dass er dann mal ne Aufgabe kriegt, sein Programm ohne Eclipse zum Laufen zu kriegen. Sind wir doch ehrlich: ich kenne kein wirklich grosses Projekt, bei dem javac direkt aufgerufen wird. Da verwendet man Maven oder Ant. Es wäre also wichtiger, die Leute würden vielleicht mal noch die Syntax von diesen Tools lernen (Maven für die Zukunft, Ant für die Gegenwart).


----------



## Saxony (22. Nov 2007)

RicoSoft hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es macht auch nichts, wenn der Anwender mal die ersten 2-3 Programme schreibt und Hilfe von Eclipse kriegt, was Schreibfehler und Programmierung angeht.



Nein es geht ja gerade darum, dass er diese 2-3 ersten Programme *ohne* IDE schreibt, *bevor* er größere Sachen anfängt.
Dann brauch man ihn auch nicht zwischen durch von IDE wieder auf die Konsole schubsen nur damit er das mal eben fix gemacht hat, da er ja nun schon von Konsole kommt und auf ne IDE umsteigt.

Zudem - wieviele der 54743097 Eclipse Funktionen braucht denne jemand, welcher Hello World schreibt ?

Da ist Texteditor + Konsole doch wesentlich besser um den kleinen Kerl net glei zu überfordern.



			
				RicoSoft hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich lasse die Leute auch nicht schwimmen lernen, indem ich ihnen einen Stein an die Füsse binde und sie ins Wasser werfe.


Für die ersten 2-3 Programme ist die IDE genau dieser Stein! 

bye Saxony


----------



## RicoSoft (22. Nov 2007)

Nein, die IDE ist kein Stein, weil das ist trotz allem sehr einfach. Ich kann die Applikation schreiben (eher abschreiben vermutlich) und den Run Knopf drücken und es läuft. Dass ich "neu -> java projekt" mache, wird jeder nachvollziehen können, der je "neu -> textdokument" gemacht hat.

danach habe ich ein .java file, von dem ich weiss, dass es läuft. es hat keine schreibfehler, die hätte mir eclipse direkt markiert, wenn ich sie gemacht hätte. Ich kann schnell aus Hello World "Hello Freddy" machen und brauche nur einen knopf zu drücken.

dasselbe auf notepad-javac ebene:

erfassen des codes in notepad, die chance auf einen schreibfehler ist ziemlich gross (sorry, fehler sind menschlich). dann ein cmd öffnen (oder bash unter linux), eingeben "javac ...". geht nicht, weil dummerweise javac nicht im pfad ist. also, das 1. mal foren durchsuchen, was denn schief sein könnte. ok, gefunden, angepasst, nochmal ausführen. drei fehlermeldungen, suchen gehen, ok, schreibfehler. notepad, korrigieren, javac ausführen, geht. jetzt noch "java ..." ausführen und schon gehts... wenn man nicht aus versehen noch den dateinamen komplett eingibt.

es tut mir leid, aber wenn du nur mal schnell ein programm schreiben willst, dann machst du diesen türk nicht. und wenn ich das machen soll, dann nehm ich visual studio .NET und schreibe auch nur 30 sekunden.

wir sprechen von anfängern, die mal java lernen sollen. die sollen die programmiersprache erst mal lernen, nicht das drum herum. und die argumentation, dass eclipse viel kann und man nicht alles braucht: natürlich ist das so, nur das viele stört auch nicht wirklich.

wie gesagt: irgendwann sollte man lernen, wie man javac und java von commandline ausführt, aber nicht als erstes. als erstes soll man einfach sehr schnell erfolgserlebnisse haben. und die kriegt man mit einer ide schneller (ob es netbeans, bluej oder eclipse ist, ist ja egal)


----------



## Saxony (22. Nov 2007)

Aso,

na dann scheint ja ein Großteil der akademischen Ausbildungsstätten das ja alles falsch zu machen.
Diese lassen einen bei jeder Sprache erst mit nem einfachen Texteditor für die Sprache anfangen.

Du solltest diese dann vielleicht mal auf Ihre Fehler hinweisen...

bye Saxony


----------



## RicoSoft (22. Nov 2007)

Hmm, ich war dann wohl an der falschen Hochschule (ich hab zwar auch mit Oberon begonnen und nicht mit Java) aber: ich mag mich erinnern, dass die Compilierung nicht auf Commandline-Ebene war (lag vielleicht auch daran, dass es eine gesamte Oberfläche war)

zudem war das java bezogen, bei gewissen programmiersprachen gibts auch keine IDEs, C zum beispiel. die frage ist halt auch: lernt er mit java seine erste programmiersprache oder nicht, weil ich denke, das ist schon noch ein ganz gewichtiger unterschied: geht es um programmierprinzipien allgemeiner art am beispiel von java oder geht es nur um java. ich interpretierte aus dem titel, dass man einfach eine sprache nimmt, um die prinzipien allgemeiner art zu lernen. und dann will ich mich nicht mit java cmdline rumschlagen.


----------



## theisen (22. Nov 2007)

also ich muss auch sagen, dass ich gerne und viel mit eclipse arbeite, jedoch ist es sicherlich nicht verkehrt sich mal die "basics" anzuschauen, sprich texteditor, javac, java  ... jedoch find ich es blödsinn, dass man das ganze "längere zeit" machen sollte, weil durch die ide bleibt einem schon viel arbeit erspart, und wenn man ja die grundlagen kennt ( was meinermeinung nach mit ner stunde aus em onlinetutorial wie "handbuch der javaprogrammierung" oder "java ist auch eine insel" gut und leicht verständlich zu lernen ist) dann ist es doch sinnvoll mit eclipse weiterzuarbeiten.


Generell zum Thema "Programmieren lernen" . Also ich finde Java nicht so 100%ig anfängerleicht.. Ich denke am "einfachsten" ist wohl Turbo Pascal. Denn einfacher bekomm ich kein Programm geschrieben, was en bisl was einließt, ein paar Schleifen durchläuft und ein paar Ausgaben macht  ( man vergleiche write("hallo") zu System.out.print("hallo") oder vielmehr ein readln(a) zum JavaPardon     ) .

Jedoch wirst du längerfristig natürlich mit Java deutlich besser fahren, sprich wenn die Grundlagen sitzen, würd ich ziemlich schnell auf Java umsteigen, weils doch viel mächtiger ist also zb Pascal ( allein die OO ) ...

Aber wie gesagt, zum Schnelleinstieg (ala in 2 Stunden mein erstes halbwegs sinnvolles Programm) ist Pascal schon super, von seiten wie weiterführende Elemente, OO, und besonders "Modernität" wirste natürlich mit Pascal nie soweit kommen wie mit java.

Ich denke, dass ist auch der Grund, warum in den meisten Schulen mit Pascal oder Delphi im Informatikunterricht angefangen wird...

(Ein Freund von mir studiert an der Uni Bonn, und er sagte mir, dass da sogar die Informatiker die ersten Semester mittlerweile wieder mit Pascal beginnen... was ich allerdings nicht ganz verstehen kann...)


----------



## RicoSoft (22. Nov 2007)

weil die profs da wenigstens wissen, wovon sie reden? ich weiss, ein wenig zynisch, aber die meisten von denen haben nun mal mit pascal begonnen (an der ETH zürich zum beispiel mit sicherheit  ) und grundlagen der programmierung sind ziemlich programmiersprachen-unabhängig (design, patterns, algorithmen, u.s.w.)


----------



## Saxony (22. Nov 2007)

Das mit Pascal ist ganz einfach: Dort wird das EVA Prinzip auf das Level mit dem minimalsten Aufwand herunter gebrochen.
Bei allen anderen Sprachen funktioniert das genau so, nur lässt sich das mit Pascal am besten rüber bringen. Ich möchte auch erwähnen das Pascal einzig und allein zu dem Zeck eine Lernsprache zu sein entwickelt wurde.

bye Saxony


----------



## Jango (22. Nov 2007)

RicoSoft hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...bei gewissen programmiersprachen gibts auch keine IDEs, C zum beispiel.


So ein Blödsinn. Natürlich gibt es IDE's für C.


----------



## Big Apple (22. Nov 2007)

Kannst du mir da nen Link geben? Ich habe mal mit C angefangen aber nur eine sehr sehr simple IDE (kannte keine Maus).

Gruß
BigApple


----------



## Jango (22. Nov 2007)

Mit jeder C++ - IDE kannst du auch C Code schreiben.
Google ist zur Zeit nicht kaputt, aber bitte:

http://www.java-forum.org/de/topic59326_eclipse-wo-sind-sch-ss-binaries.html (mein Beitrag - der zweite Post von oben)

Wenn du noch mehr wissen möchtest, google mal nach den Begriffen "GNU" oder "GCC"


----------



## theisen (22. Nov 2007)

eclipse gibts doch meine ich auch für c ( ++) oder ?


----------



## Jango (22. Nov 2007)

dirktheisen hat gesagt.:
			
		

> eclipse gibts doch meine ich auch für c ( ++) oder ?


Jo, das hast du jetzt in dem Beitrag, den ich verlinkt habe, gelesen.  :lol:


----------



## theisen (22. Nov 2007)

ich muss bekennen, dass ich den beitrag nicht gelesen hab  :wink: , sonst hätt ichs sicherlich nicht geschrieben...

aber jetzt stehts ja ncohmal explizit da  :lol:


----------



## Gast (25. Nov 2007)

man kann ja über editor vs IDE denken was man will.

aber kein 13-,14-jähriger ist heutzutage von einer überladenen IDE wie eclipse überfordert. 

ich bin vor 1,5 jahren von einer reinen anwender seite zur programmierung gekommen. aber diese war sehr ausgeprägt und effizient. 
ich hatte wirklich keine probleme mit eclipse das wesentliche zu erlernen. auch sachen wie classpath vielen mir um einiges leichter da ich das konzept in eclipse kennen lernte und somit in der konsole weniger probleme hatte das benötigte anzugeben. 

heutzutage ist kaum ein jugendlicher mehr mit dem gemeinen DAU zu vergleichen, welcher überfordert ist wenn mal ein bissl mehr funktionalität gegeben ist. 

wir atmen das binärsystem auch wenn wir es noch nicht verstehen..


----------



## AlArenal (25. Nov 2007)

Interessant, dass unser Gast alle Jugendlichen persönlich kennt und schön, dass er uns hier die Ergebnisse seiner empirischen Studie mitteilt.

Ich bin dennoch anderer (und weit weniger verallgemeinernder) Ansicht. 

Ich las diese Woche noch ein Interview mit dem damaligen Erfinder von Elite, wie er und sein Partner händeringend auf der Suche nach Speicher waren (es standen ja für alles nur 64 KB zur Verfügung) und immer, wenn sie wieder ein KB aufgetrieben hatten, überlegten welches Features sie dafür realisieren konnten - oder umgekehrt merkten, dass sie x Kilobyte für ein Feature brauchten und sich dann auf die Suche machten.

Beim Zappen kam ich gestern im Computerclub zu einem interessanten Hinweis, der mich zum Parallax Propeller Board und dem darauf basierenden Hydra Game Development Kit führte. Man stelle sich einen Einplatinencomputer vor, mit einem 8 Kern Prozessor (80 MHz), USB, PS/2, VGA, etc. und im  Kit mit einem 800 Seiten Handbuch, einer Community und selbst einem kleinen Monitor...

Wenn ich bloß wüsste, woher ich die Zeit nehmen soll...

Aber SO kann man auch programmieren lernen 

- http://elmicro.com/de/prod-propeller.html
- http://www.sander-electronic.de/es0024.html
- http://propellerforum.sps-welt.de/index.php
- http://www.xgamestation.com/view_product.php?id=33


----------



## dieta (25. Nov 2007)

Ich bin jetzt 14 und hab vor ein paar Jahren angefangen mit Editor und Kommandozeile Java zu programmieren. Inzwischen progge ich auch mit Eclipse, weil es bei komplexeren Programmen einfach komfortabler ist.
Zum Lernen finde ich Java ziemlich gut geeignet, da man schöne übersichtliche Programme bekommt.
Für den Anfang finde ich Editor und Kommandozeile optimal, denn die Ansicht von Gast ist schlichtweg falsch.
An meiner Schule gibt es Informatikunterricht, in dem wir momentan M$ VBA mit Excel lernen. Obwohl ich im naturwissenschaftlich orientierten Zweig bin, kann ich überhaupt nicht sagen, dass alle von uns 13 bis 15-Jährigen mit M$-Excel-VBA klarkommen.
Eine professionelle IDE wie Eclipse halte ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt für völlig overkilled. Bevor man Editor und Kommandozeile noch nicht verstanden hat, wäre es Unsinn, ein Programm zu benutzen, dass einem deren Bedienung (teilweise) abnimmt.


----------



## DocRandom (26. Nov 2007)

So auch mal meinen Senf abgeb! 

Danke an Gast, das er alle für jugendlich hält!

Ich bin nun auch schon 43 Jahrchen jung.
Meine Programmierlaufbahn begann vor rund 24 Jahren und da gab es für unsere Zwecke weder IDE noch Editor!
Ich lernte noch Programmieren nach dem Schreibtisch-Prinzip:

Papier
Bleistift
Ablaufdiagramme, später Schneidermann
Rechenschieber

Danach wurde der Algorithmus auf Papier festgehalten, dafür hatten wir eigene Formulare.
Dann kam die Schreibtischprobe, sprich es wurde der Ablauf per Hand vollzogen.
Variabllen und deren Inhalt wurden auf nem Notizzettel notiert.
Wenn dann alles "in Ordnung" war, ging es ab zur Datatypistin, die dann alles Zeichen für Zeichen auf Lochkarten übertrug.
.....
ich könnte noch stundenlang darüber referieren, aber um zum Punkt zu kommen:
Man braucht um progrsammieren zu lernen, im Prinzip nicht mahl einen Computer, jedoch mit einem macht es viel mehr Spaß.
OB Java eine gute Einstiegswahl ist?
Ja, die Entwicklung zeigt uns, das Java immer mehr genutzt wird, sicherlich für systemkritische Anwendungen ist es (noch) nicht zu verwenden.
IDE oder Editor?
Nun ich nutze meißt Eclipse wegen der Bequemlichkeit.
Ich könnte aber genauso mit vi und javac arbeiten.

Im Prinzip ist es in unseren vortgeschrittenen Zeiten egal, ich gehöre noch zu den "Consolen-Typen"
Und wie schon ein Vorposter gemeint hat:"Ant oder Marvin", ist es eher von Wichtigkeit sich mit diesen Tools auseinander zu setzen.


lg
DocRandom

PS: wer einen Rechtschreibfehler findet, darf Ihn gerne behalten!


----------



## ms (26. Nov 2007)

DocRandom hat gesagt.:
			
		

> PS: wer einen Rechtschreibfehler findet, darf Ihn gerne behalten!


Gut, dann gehört der hier
        ...*v*ortgeschrittenen => fortgeschritten

und der hier
        ..."Ant oder *Marvin*" => Maven

mir.  :lol: 

Zum Thema.
Der Umgang mit Java in der Console ist unerlässlich und es gibt keinen Weg daran vorbei. Ob man jetzt damit beginnt oder erst später sich diesem Thema widmet soll jeder für sich entscheiden. Ein totaler Anfänger hat sowieso meistens ein Tutorial, ein Buch oder einen Lehrer der hoffentlich dieses Kapitel durch nimmt. Ich denke, für einen Anfänger kann (muss aber nicht) Editor+Console eher Frust statt Lust aufs Programmieren machen. Denn bis da endlich was zum Laufen gebracht wurde können Tage vergehen. Um also ein Gefühl für die Sprache selbst zu bekommen finde ich es es nicht weiter tragisch wenn man ganz am Anfang ein wenig Unterstützung von einer IDE bekommt. (Compilefehler und vor allem Syntaxhighlighting)

ms


----------



## AlArenal (26. Nov 2007)

IDE, Syntaxhighlightning, Click-to-Run, .... bei solchen Wunschlisten frage ich mich, wie die Leute aus meiner Generation und davor eigentlich das Programmieren gelernt haben... 

Meiner Meinung nach ist der Einstieg in Java sowohl von der Kommandozeile als auch über eine IDE gleichermaßen steinig, wenn auch aus unterschiedlichen und offensichtlichen Gründen. Jeder muss notfalls auf die harte Tour herausfinden, ob eine von beiden Möglichkeiten für ihn funktioniert.

Ansonsten kann man auch mit einer anderen Sprache (PHP, Python, Ruby, Hau-mich-blau) anfangen und später umsatteln, wenn die Basics mal halbwegs sitzen und man eher ein Gefühl dafür hat, was man da tut und es nicht nur tut, weil es so in einem Buch steht.


----------

